# Who has stock of the Aromamizer Rdta decks



## VapeSnow (17/11/15)

Hi 

Who has stock of the Aromamizer Rdta decks?

Im looking for the Velocity two Post and the three post deck!


----------



## KieranD (17/11/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi
> 
> Who has stock of the Aromamizer Rdta decks?
> 
> Im looking for the Velocity two Post and the three post deck!


PM me i can make a plan for you


----------



## huffnpuff (17/11/15)

I'm also keen for some spare decks


----------

